# Another monstrosity needs identification



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

What is this weird thing and how much could I sell it for?





























Thanks!


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Its part of a tower from a very old irrigation pivot system. Its probably not worth much, unless one your neighbors needs it for spare parts.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

That was the Wright brothers first prototype.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pioneerMan said:


> What is this weird thing and how much could I sell it for?
> 
> View attachment 77451
> 
> ...


As n FYI, those metal style wheels are in HIGH demand to both collectors and road side stores that want a vintage look. Bet they can go for $250 to $500 each!


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> As n FYI, those metal style wheels are in HIGH demand to both collectors and road side stores that want a vintage look. Bet they can go for $250 to $500 each!


The problem is getting my ad in front of the vintage collector's face. Most people will see this thing as a piece of junk.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pioneerMan said:


> The problem is getting my ad in front of the vintage collector's face. Most people will see this thing as a piece of junk.


You need to find the RIGHT AUDIENCE and it will go for good money.

Any brand ID plate on the machine?


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

The only thing there that's of value is the steel wheels. Disassemble it and put the wheels on Facebook Marketplace. I'm not as optimistic as Maverick. They should bring $60 each. Maybe $200 for both if they match.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Far as I'm concerned, it IS A PIECE OF JUNK..... Sagebrush is worth more IMO.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

WOW, if the steel wheels came off a classic John Deere B, they would be $800 each. Looking at the weak spokes, they are not tractor rear wheel quality. 

Could you make a cart or something with them? 

What other piles of stuff is out there? I do see some old tires and rims from vehicles too.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> WOW, if the steel wheels came off a classic John Deere B, they would be $800 each. Looking at the weak spokes, they are not tractor rear wheel quality. Could you make a cart or something with them?
> 
> What other piles of stuff is out there? I do see some old tires and rims from vehicles too.


I don't want to make a cart or anything out of this junk. I'm too busy working on my website and trying to get rid of all the other junk since my neighbor's death two months ago. What other stuff is out here? I'm glad you asked...





__





Find 39934 For Sale | ksl.com


Find 39934 for sale near you or sell to local buyers. Search listings for 39934 and other items on KSL Classifieds.



classifieds.ksl.com


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

pioneerMan said:


> I don't want to make a cart or anything out of this junk. I'm too busy working on my website and trying to get rid of all the other junk since my neighbor's death two months ago. What other stuff is out here? I'm glad you asked...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One man's treasure is another man's junk. I would treat this with respect. It was his treasure. Wish he was my neighbor.


----------

